# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΟΘΟΝΗΣ-TV  SAMSUNG

## gstar

Καλησπέρα σ΄όλους.Όπως έχω πει και πιο παλιά δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας του είδους, αλλά τη βρίσκω πολύ και γιαυτό ασχολούμε τίς ελεύθερες ώρες μου με τις οθόνες, τους υπολογιστές, και εξυπηρετώ φίλους και γνωστούς παριστάνοντάς τους τον ειδήμονα, χωρίς καμία βεβαίως υλική αμοιβή, αλλά νοιώθοντας μεγάλη ικανοποίηση, γιατί πιστεύω  στην παροιμία που λέει¨ό,τι δίνεις μένει ό,τι τρώς χάνεται¨ *Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την όποια βοήθειά σας, να είστε πάντα καλά*. Ένας φίλος έσπασε την οθόνη-tv *SAMSUNG UE22D5003BW* και όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε η αντικατάστασή της στοιχίζει περισσότερα από το να πάρει μία καινούργεια.Γι΄αυτό προσφέρθηκα να κάνω μία προσπάθεια να τον βοηθήσω. 'Εκανα μία έρευνα στο ebay & alibaba δεν βρήκα κάτι που να συμφέρει και με την άδεια του φίλου θα κάνω μία επέμβαση ανοιχτής οθόνης. Ερώτηση πρώτη: Όταν σπάει μία οθόνη σπάει το πολωτικό φίλτρο, χάνει τις ιδιότητές του ή τι γίνεται ακριβώς τι σπάει τελικά; Στην παραπάνω οθόνη δεν υπάρχει ορατό σπάσιμο ή τσάκισμα, λειτουργεί κανονικά τουλάχιστον από τη μέση και πάνω. Εάν βρώ πολωτικό φίλτρο ( polarizing filter )( εδώ υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρώ και που ; ) και το αντικαταστήσω θα κάνω δουλειά; Η ζημιά του σπασίματος που αλλού μπορεί να εντοπισθεί; Μηχανήματα δεν έχω βέβαια παρά κολλητήρι ( με τα απαραίτητά του ) κατσαβίδια και πένσες.Κάποιο βιντεάκι στο youtube θα με βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ εάν υπάρχει και βέβαια η δική σας βοήθεια και καθοδήγηση. :Brick wall:

----------


## andyferraristi

Εδώ θα πάρεις μια ιδέα για τη λύση - άρμοση (αν και δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι έτσι ακριβώς λύνει και η δικιά σου). Όμως το ανταλλακτικό που θα το βρείς ???

----------


## angel_grig

Δεν νομιζω οτι εσπασε μονο το πολωτικο φιλτρο,μαλλον  η οθονη εσπασε σε ολο το "βαθος",οποτε και το αλλαξεις τιποτα δεν θα γινει..

----------


## andyferraristi

> Δεν νομιζω οτι εσπασε μονο το πολωτικο φιλτρο,μαλλον  η οθονη εσπασε σε ολο το "βαθος",οποτε και το αλλαξεις τιποτα δεν θα γινει..


Έτσι όπως το γράφεις καταλαβαίνω (μπορεί και εσφαλμένα) ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί το πολωτικό φίλτρο. Η ερώτηση μου είναι, μπορεί ??? Το ρωτώ γιατι σκοπεύω να κάνω κι εγώ μια επέμβαση (να δω πότε θα βρω χρόνο να αξιωθώ) σε ένα monitor από LapTop Packard Bell που έχω ...

----------

